# So .. It's Easter .. Cheek To Cheek Or Beak To Beak?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I swear that there is never a dull day or a sacred day or any other kind of day around here that is not going to get thrashed, trashed, or otherwise seriously influenced by birds and animals.

I was up early this morning and was started on chores when the first call came in .. it's 8:10 AM and it's someone with a female sparrow caught on a glue trap intended for a roof rat .. OK bring it on over.

I got the sparrow and did the first cleaning with Detachol and put it up to settle down and proceeded to the big duck pen for fresh water, cleaning, and food. Well .. there is this huge Muscovy drake that looks just like my deceased Mr. Nibbles .. he nips at me and talks to me and makes me feel generally sad but also glad to know that there is a second Mr. Nibbles standing by. This crazy duck always nips at my feet, legs, arms, and hands. Today, I was bent over and filling up one of their big bath tubs and "talking" to this duck .. what does he do ??? He reaches right up and bites the s**t out of the tip of my nose. Now I look like Bozo The Clown .. very cherry red on the tip of my nose! That's the cheek to cheek or beak to beak part .. he got my "beak" like crazy!  

So, moving on for the day .. next comes the call about a sparrow (turns out it is a male House Finch) that the cat got and now can't fly .. so that one comes in as none of the permitted rehabbers seem to be reachable today.

Then come two chicken chicks that I don't think will make the night .. go figure .. nobody told the people that they had to provide food for these babies.

Then came three ducklings that had been left at a South County park .. nobody told these folks either that such little ducklings could not survive on their own.

What an unhappy Easter for the little chicks and ducklings .. I'm pretty sure none of them will still be with us in the morning .. too far gone when they got here, but we're trying.

Bozo aka Terry


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hallo Bozo/Terry!!
I am sure this duck wanted to wish you a Happy Easter giving you a big kiss .
I am so sorry for the little chickens and ducklings. How could anyone be so ignorant to believe that you can leave baby birds on their own or without food? I really hope they have a chance of surviving, they could not be in better hands than in yours.
Myriam


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh Terry, sorry to hear you've got a hurt nose. Ouch. I bet he just wanted to give you a kiss  , or not.

I really hope at least some of the new babies will make it.
I can't imagine what people are thinking by not feeding those little babies.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your day. Sending good thoughts and wishes for you to heal quickly, and that perhaps some of the ducklings and chicks will make it. Anyway, they are lucky to be in your care.

I hope this newday brings some peace and tranquility for you and all your birds, and any new birds that come along.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ouch, Terry. I know that hurt like the devil. Didja bite him back?  

Hope the baby chicks and ducks manage to make it. That is so sad.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Yowch! What a way to start your day!

I hate Easter because of all the baby chicks and ducklings that suffer. I wish the sale of baby animals would be banned for six weeks on either side of Easter. The vast majority of people don't have any clue as to how much misery this holiday creates.

Margaret


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi terry , he was only trying to give you a bit one on the houter, he must love you, hope the other ducks and chicks make a good recovery, 
bye for now Bozo,


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Terry, Sounds like you had a rough day, that is for sure! "Bozo", eh? I remember "Milky the Clown", but he didn't have a red nose!!!!!  
Hope you are feeling better, and those babies make it too, and I also agree with Margarret on that subject! But you know, if they "Ban them for 6 weeks", they _might_ lose a $.  At least that is how it looks anyway. Sure wish everything didn't have to boil down to a dollar.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. The nose nip really didn't hurt and is no longer red today. I know that the Muscovy was just trying to get my attention, and he certainly did so!  

Sadly, the sparrow died, the house finch died, the chicks died, and the ducklings died. These massive losses are really hard to take especially those directly caused by human stupidity.

Today was a frustrating day also .. you can read my vent about that if you like.

The good news is that all the other birds and animals here are doing well.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, getting bipped on the bazoo - ouch!!! Sounds like he's in love with you! 

So sorry the Easter influx didn't make it. It must be frustrating to have so many die due to human stupidity.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Wow, getting bipped on the bazoo - ouch!!! Sounds like he's in love with you!
> 
> So sorry the Easter influx didn't make it. It must be frustrating to have so many die due to human stupidity.


Yes, I do know that I am his chosen one .. it just gets a little painful and embarrassing at times!  I also know that I will have to keep this Mr. Nibbles II as nobody in their right mind would put up with him.

Terry

PS: I do love him too .. just would appreciate a little less "affection" from him at times!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry your day was so rough, and rough for the hurt critters too.  I hope they all do okay....and your nose feels better.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm so sorry about the losses. I had hoped some of them would make it. Big hug.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, I do know that I am his chosen one .. it just gets a little painful and embarrassing at times!  I also know that I will have to keep this Mr. Nibbles II as nobody in their right mind would put up with him.
> 
> Terry
> 
> PS: I do love him too .. just would appreciate a little less "affection" from him at times!


Terry,
I have the female counter part. She arrived via Audubon a week ago. I think I'll call her Ms. Nibbles. Let me know if you want me to send her down. 
Because of your experience, I won't put my face close to hers. She is a nibbley Musckovie too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Terry,
> I have the female counter part. She arrived via Audubon a week ago. I think I'll call her Ms. Nibbles. Let me know if you want me to send her down.
> Because of your experience, I won't put my face close to hers. She is a nibbley Musckovie too.


Lucky you, Charis! Mr. Nibbles sez hello to Ms. Nibbles! Thank you for the offer of Ms. Nibbles, but I think one crazy Muscovy is quite enough for me!  

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps MR nibbles would like to go live with MS nibbles and Charis!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Perhaps MR nibbles would like to go live with MS nibbles and Charis!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Spoil Sport!!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Spoil Sport!!!!!


The chickens would absolutely disown me. They nearly did with the addition of Ms Nibbles. Too quickly they have forgotten that their youth was spent with Muscovites.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry to change the subject but is a glue trap really want it sounds like.The rat would just get stuck to it and not be able to free itself,must be agony i think i would rather the mouse traps that snap shut ,if death was the only option(not my kind of thing)al least ,that would be quick


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

solly said:


> Sorry to change the subject but is a glue trap really want it sounds like.The rat would just get stuck to it and not be able to free itself,must be agony i think i would rather the mouse traps that snap shut ,if death was the only option(not my kind of thing)al least ,that would be quick


Sadly it is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep, glue traps are ugly creations .. the glue is very thick, very, very sticky and a small bird or animal has very little chance of freeing itself, and even if it did get free of the trap, the glue residue would make life so difficult that I don't think a small creature could survive. For sure, a bird or animal would not be able to get the glue off its feathers or fur .. it's tough for us humans to get it off them.

Terry


----------

